# Our Two "Kids"



## JimW (Nov 16, 2017)

This is Dexter & Bella. Dexter is a 2 1/2 year old 80lb Golden Retriever and Bella is a 10 year old 75lb German Shepherd. They get along great and always watch out for each other. Dexter is a happy go lucky lovable guy who's biggest worry is where his next treat is coming from. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body and can get pushed around by other dogs a bit. Bella is the protective older sister and when we go to the dog park she makes sure none of the other dogs push Dexter around. They're both great companions!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful....


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2017)

Great photo Jim. Buddies all the way.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks Holly & Pappy!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

There's two happy and healthy looking pals!


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank You RadishRose!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2017)

Great photo of the "kids". Bella looks quite young for her age. We have had both breeds through the years and they were a joy to have. They certainly got along  better than the human ones we had.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm soooo jealous !  Jim - my dog passed in Sept & I'm still looking for a dog . This picture makes me want to go out and find 2  !!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2017)

Lovely dogs!  I LOVE dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2017)

Dexter and Bella are such a sweet pair, they look like very close friends. :love_heart:  The girls are always 'up in your face' at the dog park....definitely dominant!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2017)

Wonderful friends!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2017)

I can only agree with the others you have two winners no doubt about it Jim.


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to this post folks. Thank you all for the kind words!

When we go on vacation we drop Bella and Dex off with a woman who runs a kennel/pet sitting service out of her home. She always comments on how close they are. Last year she sent us this pic while we were away, It brought a big smile to our faces.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I can only agree with the others you have two winners no doubt about it Jim.


simply the best


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Gary!

Here's another pic from the pet sitter. Dex is playing king of the hill while Bella keeps a watchful eye.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2018)

JimW said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> Here's another pic from the pet sitter. Dex is playing king of the hill while Bella keeps a watchful eye.
> 
> View attachment 49786



that pic says it all in regard to yer initial post on their personalities and characters

yessir


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> that pic says it all in regard to yer initial post on their personalities and characters
> 
> yessir



I think I deleted the pic you're referring to Gary. Here it is!

Bella watches over Dex always, it's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2018)

Seeing your dogs makes me feel happy! I love dogs.


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Seeing your dogs makes me feel happy! I love dogs.



I'm glad they do Radish Rose, they give us endless smiles as well.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 15, 2018)

Great buddies and if I had to put a name on a picture, the one where they are sleeping together I would call "Roommates"


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 16, 2018)

Wonderful babies


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

They are beautiful!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 17, 2018)

Cute.   I’m jealous.


----------



## JimW (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2018)

Very touching. Dog people are the best.


----------



## Lin (Mar 28, 2018)

What a beautiful picture of 2 great friends.


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Very touching. Dog people are the best.





Lin said:


> What a beautiful picture of 2 great friends.



Thank you Keesha and Lin!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2018)

JimW said:


> Thank you Keesha and Lin!


You are quite welcome Jim!


----------



## Lara (Mar 30, 2018)

awww...Bella and Dexter, I love them :love_heart: I have a Bella too (age 2 pomapoo F) and will be getting a rescue dog the day after Easter. He's a 1-2 yr old male Beagle and I'm in the process of checking my list twice in order to choose the perfect name for him. It will be a whole new life for him...in a good way


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2018)

Lara said:


> awww...Bella and Dexter, I love them :love_heart: I have a Bella too (age 2 pomapoo F) and will be getting a rescue dog the day after Easter. He's a 1-2 yr old male Beagle and I'm in the process of checking my list twice in order to choose the perfect name for him. It will be a whole new life for him...in a good way



Thanks Lara, they are a great pair and get along so well. Bella is a rescue as well, I got her from a rescue center in Tennessee when she was about 14 weeks old, can't believe she'll be 11 in June. Beagles are cool, my neighbor has one and he's a great dog. I had to look up Pomapoo, I'd never heard of that breed, cute little ones they are!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2018)

Lara said:


> awww...Bella and Dexter, I love them :love_heart: I have a Bella too (age 2 pomapoo F) and will be getting a rescue dog the day after Easter. He's a 1-2 yr old male Beagle and I'm in the process of checking my list twice in order to choose the perfect name for him. It will be a whole new life for him...in a good way



That's great, Lara! Beagles are barkers sometimes but they are so affectionate and loyal. Let us know when you get him. Will you name him to match Bella with the first initial? Like Bruce, Barclay, Boomer or ???


----------



## Lara (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you Jim and Rose. I like those names, Rose but I already have about 40 names on my list that I love:rofl: so I'll have to wait until Monday when I see him face to face again so I can match his personality. I don't even have a picture of him yet because he had just arrived at the shelter. 

I'll be posting a thread probably. I'm excited and already falling in love with him but it's complicated due to his background. I'm hopeful though. My brief visit went well and he appears healthy and got along well with my Bella girl. We'll have to see.

Regarding the barking, he seems quiet. He was in an overcrowded kennel with more beagles (and more on the way). All of them were barking at me except this one. In face he walked to the back and out the small opening to the outdoor part. I had to ask the worker there to get him for me.


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2019)

After a bout with liver cancer and losing the strength in her rear legs, we had to put our Bella girl to sleep yesterday. She gave us 12 awesome years and will be missed greatly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2019)

JimW said:


> After a bout with liver cancer and losing the strength in her rear legs, we had to put our Bella girl to sleep yesterday. She gave us 12 awesome years and will be missed greatly.
> 
> View attachment 72833


Jim, I am so sorry!


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Jim, I am so sorry!



Thank You RR! ❤


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 18, 2019)

Very sorry, Jim.  Equal to the loss of a human friend in my book. Sometimes even more.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 18, 2019)

JimW said:


> After a bout with liver cancer and losing the strength in her rear legs, we had to put our Bella girl to sleep yesterday. She gave us 12 awesome years and will be missed greatly.
> 
> View attachment 72833



AwwwJim-I am sooo sorry. The very hardest part of having pets. I am facing that soon with my Golden-Cody. He is 13 and becoming quite senile. Hurts to watch and I`m sure not much fun for him.


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very sorry, Jim.  Equal to the loss of a human friend in my book. Sometimes even more.





Mrs. Robinson said:


> AwwwJim-I am sooo sorry. The very hardest part of having pets. I am facing that soon with my Golden-Cody. He is 13 and becoming quite senile. Hurts to watch and I`m sure not much fun for him.



Thank you Ruth and Mrs Robinson! This one was extra tough, she was truly my best bud!

Mrs. Robinson sorry to hear about Cody. Our Bella was having moments where she was disoriented, I think it had to do with the toxins building up in her body.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh Jim. I’m so terribly sorry for your loss. 
Our pets become like family and losing them can be very painful. Awwww....
My she Rest In Peace knowing she was loved so much


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh Jim. I’m so terribly sorry for your loss.
> Our pets become like family and losing them can be very painful. Awwww....
> My she Rest In Peace knowing she was loved so much



Thank You Keesha!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm so sorry Jim.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2019)

I am so sorry, Jim.  I know how hard it is to lose a beloved dog.

How is your other dog doing?  Dogs grieve, too.


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm so sorry Jim.



Thank You Ruthanne!



Butterfly said:


> I am so sorry, Jim.  I know how hard it is to lose a beloved dog.
> 
> How is your other dog doing?  Dogs grieve, too.



Thank You Butterfly! Dex appears to be doing okay so far. I made sure he spent some quality time with Bella before we left for the Vet and I'm making sure to spend some extra time with him every night when I get home. He's never known life without his sister, so I'm sure it will be an adjustment for him. We have already filled out the forms with a couple German Shepherd rescues in our area and are now just waiting final approval so we can get Dexter another brother or sister. Bella was a rescue as well, I got her in 2007 at 14 weeks old. We would like to avoid a puppy this time around and maybe get a dog that's 1 or 2 years old. We'll see what's available once our approval goes through.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 20, 2019)

Jim, so sorry for the loss of your special Bella.  She obviously had a wonderful 12 yrs with you.  Earlier this summer I too had to put one of my babies to sleep.  So sad.


----------



## charry (Jul 20, 2019)

aww , lovely dogs .....missing my golden retriever “ nicky “........mans best friends .....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2019)

Jim, Bella is busy playing with her new friends on rainbow bridge as she waits to once again be your loyal friend when one day when you rejoin her. She has no pain now.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 20, 2019)

They are so pretty! I'm a dog person, stuck with a mean cat. Go figure.

You must be very proud of them. They are beautiful.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 20, 2019)

Oops, sorry. I wasn't paying attention to the post time frame. We just lost a pet. It's pretty rough. Sorry.


----------



## JimW (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts. We miss Bella a lot. It's tough going for walks without her by my side.

On a positive note, we just had our home visit and interview by one of the rescue groups yesterday and the guy that did the visit said everything looked great and we should get our approval sometime this week. I feel like we're trying to adopt a kid with all of the hoops one has to jump through, but I guess it's all for the best for the dog in the long run.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope you find the perfect dog for you.


----------

